# IPO training in Virginia Beach, VA



## junker (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey everyone! My wife and I are moving to Virginia Beach in March and I'd really be interested in doing some IPO training with my GSD. Is there any training in this area that would be newbie friendly? I don't know anything about the sport except what little bit I got to watch a few times. I think it would be a great way for me to bond even more with my dog and meet some people in the area. Is a 4 year old dog too old to participate? He's had some IPO training but doesn't have any titles I know of. Thanks!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You could check out Tidewater Schutzhund Club and Dutch East. I believe Dutch East is a commercial business rather than a club. A lot depends on your dog's genetics more than his age. What is his breeding?


----------



## junker (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey wow thanks man! Thats' awesome! I'll have to look into those the next couple weeks and check them out after we move and settle in. What do you mean by Dutch East being a commercial business? I'm guessing you mean like professional trainers? 

I don't know anything about Dax's breeding. I kind of lucked into getting him and he's an awesome dog. I didn't think to ask anything like that when he was given to me. Does it matter if I don't have any papers for him?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

@junker,
I would go and watch both clubs for several weeks before joining. Send me a PM and I will give you some first hand info on both clubs. There are some other clubs in the area that work dogs that do not do IPO, they may be a better fit.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Jim could probably give you better information than me. I think Dutch East used to have an actual club and now just train customers and their dogs toward a title. Unless the rules have changed, you don't have to have papers and would enter your dog as a mixed breed, even though he is a GSD.


----------

